# Holidays 4 Dogs - U.K. wide carers



## genie04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Holidays 4 Dogs provides complete peace of mind for you and your dog. We offer a professional, local and reliable home boarding for dogs service across England and parts of Wales. After consultation with you, your dog's individual needs will be perfectly matched to a likeminded experienced dog loving carer to look after your dog just like you do. Your pet will be given a complete Home from Home 5* stay, welcomed in as part of the family with no other guest dogs staying. Your dog will stay in a caring, knowledgeable home with all the love, attention and exercise he truly deserves.

Strictly no kennels, Holidays 4 Dogs provides the only real alternative to kennels where walks and cuddles are guaranteed at no extra cost! Home dog boarding with us means you will be invited to meet and greet your dog's carer in their own home to see exactly where he will be staying.

Established in 2006, Holidays 4 Dogs understands you want the best for your pet and pride ourselves on delivering an affordable yet high above expectation stay every time. Every holiday stay is tailor made for your dog, providing not only complete peace of mind the first time you leave your dog but time and time again with the same carer.

The Caring Alternative to kennels  Local Home boarders throughout England.

Head office: Common Farm, Arglam Lane, Holme on Spalding Moor, York, YO43 4HF

Tel: 01430 860552 Mobile: 07851 070389 Enquiries:0800 2300 266

Visit our website Home boarding for dogs | dog boarding | Holidays 4 Dogs

New home based Carer opportunities always offered

Follow us on Twitter https://twitter.com/Holidays4dogs


----------

